# Info needed on keeping Nesaea crassicaulis



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

As stated in the tropica website, it is similar looking to ammania, but actually a different plant. Is that information true or false?

I picked up a pot today and would like some information on keeping this plant and ways to get it to a blood red color. 

Thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

As you've read, this is a high-light plant so make sure it gets plenty. As with most high light plants, this one likes soft, acidic water and plenty of iron to maintain its red pigmentation.

The class of molecules that control the red coloration in plants are the anthocyanins. One of the things that changes the color on anthocyanins is the level of acid or alkali (i.e., pH) around the molecule. The anthocyanin turns bright pink in acids, reddish-purple in neutral solutions and green in alkaline or basic solutions.

The only image I've been able to find of this plant shows it in a basic environment showing little red pigmentation. See below. I'd be very interested to see a pic of yours if it has a good red color.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I always was under the impression it wont turn red, maybe a yellowish color. AM i wrong?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Nasaea C. will turn blood red. I saw it in the display tank of the store I got it from. I believe it is the same plant as Nasaea sp from the aquarium plant handbook.

It is sitting right next to the inclinata. I wonder how well they will create a contrast to each other.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, with sufficient light and an acidic environment, the plant will turn red. Having it next to the inclinata would be a nice contrast. Once they color up, please take a picture and post it.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nesaea sp from Oriental Aquariums is not the same as Nesaea crassicaulis. The Nesaea sp from OA is also known as Nesaea sp 'Red Leaved' or Nesaea sp 'Rotblatring' (spelling?). It is insidiously difficult to grow in my experience. It needs perfect, stable nutrient conditions and a nutritious substrate to thrive. It tends to be slow growing.

Nesaea crassicaulis is also difficult to grow, but the leaf size and shape is more similar to the more common and more beautiful Nesaea pedicellata.
However, Nesaea crassicaulis has salmon pink leaves which make it look more like Ammania gracilis than the other two.

Carlos


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Art, 

where do you get the information on which nutrients/requirement each plant needs to bring out certain color?


----------

